# Field Herping (And stuff) in Southern Utah.



## Jmugleston (May 1, 2011)

Weather sucked, but managed to find a few things.

Lizards:































Birds:













Spiders:







Insects:


----------



## Animalia (May 2, 2011)

Awesome Lizard pics. You know any species name? 


Also whats the last picture of. Im not making out any thing in particular


----------



## Jmugleston (May 2, 2011)

Animalia said:


> Awesome Lizard pics. You know any species name?
> 
> 
> Also whats the last picture of. Im not making out any thing in particular


I typically don't label my field pics until after they're posted on photobucket since I include the locality data when I file them and I don't want that to be common knowledge. Here are most the names down to species on most the vertebrates, genus on the spider, and family on the insects. The last picture is of tent caterpillars.

1 - Sauromalus ater (formerly obesus) - Chuckwalla
2 -Uta stansburiana  - Side Blotched Lizard
3 - Aspidoscelus tigris - Western Whiptail
4 - Sauromalus ater (formerly obesus) - Chuckwalla
5- Sceloporus magister - Desert Spiny Lizard
6- Amphispiza bilineata - Black Throated Sparrow
7 - Crap. I can't remember off the top or my head so I'd have to use my field guide. I'm ashamed of myself.
8- Misumena sp. (?) - Golden Rod Spider
9 - Coccinellidae Larva
10 - Ascilidae enjoying lunch
11 - Lepidoptera - Tent caterpillars


----------

